# Question about women's cycles...(warning for the gentlemen in the room)



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

Everything I am reading about Hashimoto's says that women can have heavy irregular periods. However, that is not my case. This is what prompted me to go to my doctor in the first place. My cycles are light/spotty and looooong. Very unusual for me. So, my doc put me on birth control pills to try and regulate the periods. The first pack of pills I spotted almost the entire month. The second pack...hardly a period at all. One day of light bleeding and then spotting again. I am now on my third pack. Is light periods a symptom of the Hashi's or should I be asking my doc to look into something else?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Light periods could be a symptom of a zillion things, and it could also be normal for some, so if you are not now, get a consult with a good gynecologist.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sweetgrace said:


> Everything I am reading about Hashimoto's says that women can have heavy irregular periods. However, that is not my case. This is what prompted me to go to my doctor in the first place. My cycles are light/spotty and looooong. Very unusual for me. So, my doc put me on birth control pills to try and regulate the periods. The first pack of pills I spotted almost the entire month. The second pack...hardly a period at all. One day of light bleeding and then spotting again. I am now on my third pack. Is light periods a symptom of the Hashi's or should I be asking my doc to look into something else?


I was the same - then they changed and got very heavy.

Test your Ferritin - believe it or not low ferritin levels can effect your periods.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sweetgrace said:


> Everything I am reading about Hashimoto's says that women can have heavy irregular periods. However, that is not my case. This is what prompted me to go to my doctor in the first place. My cycles are light/spotty and looooong. Very unusual for me. So, my doc put me on birth control pills to try and regulate the periods. The first pack of pills I spotted almost the entire month. The second pack...hardly a period at all. One day of light bleeding and then spotting again. I am now on my third pack. Is light periods a symptom of the Hashi's or should I be asking my doc to look into something else?


Yes to both suggestions.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------

